# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى  Mkey v8.1.4 Build 06.JUL.2013 [Beta]

## mohamed73

*Dear  users! do not mistake IMEI changer and IMEI Repair! we not produce IMEI  changer because this is Illegal and the are Criminal !*  *We make direct IMEI repair! This method working for Repair IMEI after JTAG or deffective or failure software in your modems !!!*   *We also inform you about what we do not accept any responsibility for you for the damage* *you harm or loss as the first and third parties!*     Many boxes have world first , but now we say - The One!                   * Mkey - Professional Modem Unlock / Flash / Repair tool features list:*   *(•) Easy & intellectual interface to use 
(*) Direct Unlock / Read Unlock codes / Calculate Unlock code via IMEI 
(*) Flashing / Repair half dead WITHOUT JTAG / Downgrade / Upgrade / Rebrand 
(*) Read ISO dashboard / Write ISO Dashboard 
(*) Repair NETWORK / Lock Status / SPC / ESN / IMEI   
(*) Direct Unlocking modems with factory-customized Firmwares 
(*) Activate Voice-Call feature in HUAWEWI modems 
(*) Easy Unlocking modems with UNKNOWN Firmware by Downgrade flash 
(*) TOTALY WORLD FIRST AND WORLD ONE SOFTWARE IN THE EARTH WHO CAN:
- UNLOCK MODEMS CREATED IN FUTURE BY DOWNGRADE FIRMWARE EXISTING TODAY ! 
 * * * No ONE OTHER TOOL HAVE FULL ALTERNATIVE ! Only Mkey can SUPPOTRT ALL FEATURES ! * * **    Alcatel:  *[ Direct Unlock ]
[ Clear unlock code counter ]
[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]
[ Read ISO Dashboard / Write ISO Dashboard ]* 
01. - Alcatel X020S
02. - Alcatel X030S
03. - Alcatel X060S
04. - Alcatel X070S
05. - Alcatel X080S
06. - Alcatel X090S
07. - Alcatel X100x
08. - Alcatel X150x
09. - Alcatel X200S
10. - Alcatel X200x
11. - Alcatel X210S
12. - Alcatel X210x
13. - Alcatel X215S
14. - Alcatel X220
15. - Alcatel X225L
16. - Alcatel X225S
17. - Alcatel X228L
18. - Alcatel X230x
19. - Alcatel X300x
20. - Alcatel X310x
21. - Alcatel X500x
22. - Alcatel X520x
23. - Alcatel Y280x
24. - Alcatel S220L   Aiko Onda - ZTE based. Unbranded: *[ Direct Unlock ]
[ Clear unlock code counter ]
[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]
[ Read ISO Dashboard / Write ISO Dashboard ]* 
01 - Aiko 82D
02 - Aiko 83D Vivo
03 - Onda 65    SIERRA: *[ Direct Unlock ]
[ Clear unlock code counter ]
[ Read NVM / Write NVM in Qualcomm models ]* 
01. - Sierra MC8781
02. - Sierra MC8781G
03. - Sierra MC875U 
04. - Sierra U301 
05. - Sierra U302 
06. - Sierra U306 
07. - Sierra U307 
08. - Sierra U308 
09. - Sierra U309 
10. - Sierra C501 PCmsi 
11. - Sierra C850 PCmsi 
12. - Sierra C860 PCmsi 
13. - Sierra C875 
14. - Sierra C880 
15. - Sierra C881 
16. - Sierra C885 
17. - Sierra C888 
18. - Sierra C889 
19. - Sierra C890 
20. - Sierra 312U 
21. - Sierra 313U 
22. - Sierra 319U 
23. - Sierra 320U 
24. - Sierra 330U      SIERRA on ICERA CPU: *[ Direct Unlock ]
[ IMEI REPAIR ]
[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]
[ Write ISO Dashboard ]* 
01. - Sierra U305 Only for big customers available offer! Need addition activation.    OPTION GT: *[ Direct Unlock ]
[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]* 
01. - Option GT 3G
02. - Option GT 3G+
03. - Option GT 3G Quad
04. - Option GT Fusion Quad Lite
05. - Option Icon 210
06. - Option Icon 225    MyWave MOMO DESIGNE: *[ Read Unlock code ]
[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]* 
01. - MD@
02. - MD@ Revo
03. - MD@ Gialla Blu Grigia (undet test)
04. - MD 4GB(undet test)    Micromax: *[ Calculate Unlock code via IMEI ]
[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]* 
01. - Micromax MMX200C
02. - Micromax MMX250C
03. - Micromax MMX300G
04. - Micromax MMX310G
05. - Micromax MMX350G
06. - Micromax MMX352G
07. - Micromax MMX353c    NOVATEL: *[ Direct Unlock ]
[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]
[ WiFi Password UNLOCK ] 
[ Write ISO Dashboard ]* 
01. - Novatel U530
02. - Novatel U630
03. - Novatel U730
04. - Novatel U740
05. - Novatel MC870
06. - Novatel MC545
07. - Novatel MC547
08. - Novatel MC679
09. - Novatel MC930D
10. - Novatel MC950D
11. - Novatel MC990D
12. - Novatel MC996D
13. - Novatel MC998D
14. - Novatel X950D
15. - Novatel XU870
16. - Novatel EU870
17. - Novatel EU740
18. - Novatel MiFi2352
19. - Novatel MiFi2372
20. - Novatel MiFi3352
21. - Novatel MiFi4620   ZTE: *[ Direct Unlock ]
[ Clear unlock code counter ]
[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]
[ Read ISO Dashboard / Write ISO Dashboard ]
[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]
[ IMEI REPAIR]* 
1. - ZTE MF100
2. - ZTE MF102
3. - ZTE MF110
4. - ZTE MF112/MF112D
5. - ZTE MF150
6. - ZTE MF170
7. - ZTE MF180
8. - ZTE MF190
9. - ZTE MF210
10. - ZTE MF330
11. - ZTE MF330+
12. - ZTE MF332
13. - ZTE MF335
14. - ZTE MF616
15. - ZTE MF620
16. - ZTE MF622
17. - ZTE MF622+
18. - ZTE MF626
19. - ZTE MF627
20. - ZTE MF627+
21. - ZTE MF628
22. - ZTE MF630
23. - ZTE MF630+
24. - ZTE MF631
25. - ZTE MF633
26. - ZTE MF633+
27. - ZTE MF633bp
28. - ZTE MF635
29. - ZTE MF636
30. - ZTE MF637
31. - ZTE MF637U
32. - ZTE MF639
33. - ZTE MF645
34. - ZTE MF662
36. - ZTE MF667
37. - ZTE MF668
38. - ZTE MOMO Design MD@ Mini
39. - ZTE MOMO Design MD@ Plus  
1. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_UAKVSP671A1V1.0.0B01 Ukraine KyivStar
2 - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_UAKVSP671A1V1.0.0B02 Ukraine KyivStar
3. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_MTSUAP671A1V1.0.0B01 Ukraine MTS
4. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_TMOP671A1V1.0.0B01 Poland IDEA - World First!
5. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNUAP671A1V1.0.0B03 Ukraine Beeline
6. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNUAP671A1V1.0.0B02 Ukraine Beeline
7. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNP671A1V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline
8. - ZTE MF170 Customized Firmware BD_KPKVSP679M1V1.0.0B01 Ukraine Djuice
9. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline 
10. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B03 Russia Beeline 
11. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B04 Russia Beeline 
12. - ZTE MF626 Customized Firmware BD_BLNP673M3V1.0.1B04 Russia Beeline 
13. - ZTE MF626 Customized Firmware BD_BLNP673M3V1.0.1B04 New Russia Beeline 
14. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNUZP671A1V1.0.0B01 Uzbekistan Beeline 
15. - ZTE MF170 Customized Firmware BD_BEELINEP679M1V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline 
16. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_VNVIEP671A1V1.0.1B02 Vietnam 
17. - ZTE MF110 Customized Firmware BD_VNVIEP671A2V1.0.0B01 Vietnam 
18. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_SMTP671A1V1.0.0B02 Philippines SmartBro 
19. - ZTE MF631 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF631F3V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline 
20. - ZTE MF190 Customized Firmware BD_RUBLNMF190V1.0.0B01 Russia Beeline 
21. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B03 Russia Beeline JUL 01 201016:41:22
22. - ZTE MF190 Customized Firmware BD_RUBLNMF190V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline MAY 24 201115:26:25
23. - ZTE MF190 Customized Firmware BD_SMARTMF190V1.0.0B01 Philippines SmartBro
24. - ZTE MF190S Hight-Secure Firmware BD_MBNEGMF190SV1.0.0B01 Mobinil - Egypt by SmartFlasher Added! 
25. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_MF180SMARTV1.0.0B01 Philippines SmartBro
26. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_MF180SMARTV1.0.0B02 Philippines SmartBro   ZTE S-Series: *[ Direct Unlock ]
[ Clear unlock code counter ]
[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]
[ Read ISO Dashboard / Write ISO Dashboard ]
[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]
[ IMEI REPAIR ]* 
01. - ZTE MF180S BD_MF180SV1.0.0B01 - Djuice 
02. - ZTE MF180S MTS_UA_MF180SV1.0.0B07 - MTC 
03. - ZTE MF180S ETI_EG_MF180SV1.0.0B02 - Etisalat 
04. - ZTE MF180S LIFE_UA_MF180SV1.0.0B02 - Life 
05. - ZTE MF180S KYI_UA_MF180SV1.0.0B04 - Kyivstar 
06. - ZTE MF190S BD_MBNEGMF190SV1.0.0B01 - Mobinil 
07. - ZTE MF190S BD_MBNEGMF190SV1.0.0B03 - Mobinil 
08. - ZTE MF190S BD_MF190SV1.0.0B05 - Etisalat 
09. - ZTE MF190S BD_MF190SV1.0.0B05 - GSELL 
10. - ZTE MF190S KYI_UA_MF190SV1.0.0B02 - Kyivstar 
11. - ZTE MF190S MTS_UA_MF190SV1.0.0B01 - MTC 
12. - ZTE MF190S UCE_UZ_MF190SV1.0.0B04 - UCEL 
13. - ZTE MF190S MET_KH_MF190SV1.0.0B03 - Metfone 
14. - ZTE MF190S MAXIS_MY_MF190SDV1.0.0B08 - Maxis 
15. - ZTE MF190S BD_IDEAMF190V1.0.0B01 -Idea 
16. - ZTE MF190S IDEA_IN_MF190SDV1.0.1B05 -Idea 
17. - ZTE MF190S VIE_VN_MF190SV1.0.0B07 -Viettel (Vietnam) 
18. - ZTE MF190S BD_VIELAMF190SV1.0.0B02 - Viettel (Laos) 
19. - ZTE MF190S BD_VIEHTMF190STLF3V1.0.0B01 - Viettel
20. - ZTE MF190S BD_MF190SV1.0.0B02 Vietnam
21. - ZTE MF190S BD_BLNUZMF190S+V1.0.0B04 Uzbekistan Beeline     ZTE on ICERA CPU: *[ Direct Unlock ]
[ Clear unlock code counter ]
[ Write ISO Dashboard ]
[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]
[ IMEI REPAIR ]* 
01. - ZTE MF186
02. - ZTE MF190B
03. - ZTE MF190J
04. - ZTE MF192
05. - ZTE MF192+
06. - ZTE MF195
07. - ZTE MF591
08. - ZTE MF651
09. - ZTE MF652
10. - ZTE MF665
11. - ZTE MF665K
12. - ZTE MF665E
13. - ZTE MF665C
14. - ZTE MF665L
15. - ZTE MF691
16. - ZTE K3770z
17. - ZTE K3772z
18. - ZTE K3805z
19. - ZTE K3806z
20. - ZTE K4510z   ZTE Routers:  *[ Direct Unlock]
[ Clear unlock code counter]
[ Read NVM / Write NVM]
[ Read ISO Dashboard / Write ISO Dashboard]
[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG]
[ IMEI REPAIR]* 
01.- ZTE AC30
02.- ZTE MF10
03.- ZTE MF23
04.- ZTE MF30
05.- ZTE MF60
06.- ZTE MF61 
07.- ZTE 890L     HUAWEI:  *[ Direct Unlock ]
[ Clear unlock code counter ]
[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]
[ Write ISO Dashboard ]
[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]
[ Voice-Call Activation ]
[ IMEI REPAIR ]
[ Write ISO Dashboard ]*  
01. - Huawei E155
02. - Huawei E1550
03. - Huawei E1551
04. - Huawei E1552
05. - Huawei E1553
06. - Huawei E155X
07. - Huawei E156
08. - Huawei E156C
09. - Huawei E156G
10. - Huawei E156X
11. - Huawei E158
12. - Huawei E160
13. - Huawei E1609
14. - Huawei E160E
15. - Huawei E160G
16. - Huawei E161
17. - Huawei E1612
18. - Huawei E1615
19. - Huawei E1616
20. - Huawei E1630
21. - Huawei E1632
22. - Huawei E166
23. - Huawei E166G
24. - Huawei E169
25. - Huawei E1690
26. - Huawei E1692
27. - Huawei E169G
28. - Huawei E170
29. - Huawei E170G
30. - Huawei E171
31. - Huawei E172
32. - Huawei E172G
33. - Huawei E173
34. - Huawei E176
35. - Huawei E1762
36. - Huawei E177
37. - Huawei E1780
38. - Huawei E180
39. - Huawei E1800
40. - Huawei E1803
41. - Huawei E180G
42. - Huawei E180S
43. - Huawei E181
44. - Huawei E182
45. - Huawei E1820
46. - Huawei E1823
47. - Huawei E182E
48. - Huawei E1831
49. - Huawei E188
50. - Huawei E196
51. - Huawei E2010
52. - Huawei E216
53. - Huawei E219
54. - Huawei E220
55. - Huawei E226
56. - Huawei E22X
57. - Huawei E230
58. - Huawei E270
59. - Huawei E271
60. - Huawei E272
61. - Huawei E303
62. - Huawei E303s HiLink
63. - Huawei E352
64. - Huawei E353
65. - Huawei E355
66. - Huawei E357
67. - Huawei E367
68. - Huawei E368
69. - Huawei E369
70. - Huawei E372
71. - Huawei E392
72. - Huawei E397
73. - Huawei E398
74. - Huawei E612
75. - Huawei E618
76. - Huawei E620
77. - Huawei E630
78. - Huawei E630+
79. - Huawei E660
80. - Huawei E660A
81. - Huawei E800
82. - Huawei E870
83. - Huawei E880
84. - Huawei E968
85. - Huawei EG162
86. - Huawei EG162G
87. - Huawei EG602
88. - Huawei EG602G
89. - Huawei EM770
90. - Huawei K3517
91. - Huawei K3520
92. - Huawei K3710
93. - Huawei S4011
94. - Huawei UMG181
94. - Huawei E1731   HUAWEI with customized firmwares: *[ Direct Unlock ]
[ Clear unlock code counter ]
[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]
[ Write ISO Dashboard ]
[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]
[ Voice-Call Activation ]
[ IMEI REPAIR ]
[ Write ISO Dashboard ]*  
01. - Huawei E150 Customized Firmware 11.609.82.02.161 Russia Beeline
02. - Huawei E153 Customized Firmware 11.609.18.00.158 Globe Philipines 
03. - Huawei E153 Customized Firmware 11.609.20.11.356 India Idea
04. - Huawei E153U-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.16.00.201 Philippines Sun
05. - Huawei E153U-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.18.01.135 Egypt Etisalat
06. - Huawei E153u-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.16.00.272 Egypt Mobinil
07. - Huawei E153u-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.18.00.158 Philippines Globe tattoo [Under Test] 
08. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.12.00.174 Ukraine KyivStar
09. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.12.02.174 Ukraine KyivStar
10. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.12.03.161 Russia VIP Beeline
11. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.00.356 India Idea
12. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.11.00 Beeline Tadjikistan
13. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.11.174 Ukraine KyivStar
14. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.11.222 Ukraine MTS
15. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.15.174 Ukraine KyivStar
16. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.15.222 Ukraine KyivStar
17. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.609.20.02.356 India Idea
18. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.609.20.03.356 India Idea
19. - Huawei E1552 Customized Firmware 11.608.13.10.158 Philipines Globe tattoo [Under Test] 
20. - Huawei E160G Customized Firmware 11.608.11.02.161 Russia Beeline
21. - Huawei E171 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.161 Russia Beeline
22. - Huawei E173 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.592 Metfone
23. - Huawei E173 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.805 Megafon Tajikistan 
24. - Huawei E173 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.94 SafariCom Kenya
25. - Huawei E173 New Security Firmware 11.126.15.00.209 Megafon Russia 
26. - Huawei E173 New Security Firmware 11.126.16.17.209 Megafon Russia 
27. - Huawei E1732 Customized Firmware 11.126.16.00.356 India Idea [Two sub-versions] 
28. - Huawei E1732 Customized Firmware 11.126.16.01.356 India Idea 
29. - Huawei E1750 Customized Firmware 11.126.11.01.439 VIETTEL Vietnam 
30. - Huawei E1750 Customized Firmware 11.126.13.00.439 VIETTEL Vietnam 
31. - Huawei E1750C Customized Firmware 11.126.16.05.850 India Aircel 
32. - Huawei E1752 Customized Firmware 11.126.11.00.94 SafariCom Kenya 
33. - Huawei E177 Customized Firmware 11.126.16.06.221 Zain Sudan    HUAWEI on HISILICON CPU:  *[ Direct Unlock ]
[ Clear unlock code counter ]
[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]
[ Write ISO Dashboard ]
[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]
[ Voice-Call Activation ]
[ IMEI REPAIR ]
[ Write ISO Dashboard ]*  
1. - Huawei E173z-1A
2. - Huawei E173z-2 
3. - Huawei E173z-2A
4. - Huawei E173z-6
5. - Huawei E173z-6A
6. - Huawei E186s-1
7. - Huawei E303s-1E
8. - Huawei E303s-1EW 
9. - Huawei E303s-1W
10. - Huawei E303s-2E
11. - Huawei E303s-2EW 
12. - Huawei E303s-2W
13. - Huawei E303s-3 
14. - Huawei E303s-3A
15. - Huawei E303s-3E
16. - Huawei E303s-63W 
17. - Huawei E303s-65
18. - Huawei E303s-65A 
19. - Huawei E303s-6E
20. - Huawei E303s-6EW 
21. - Huawei E303s-6W
22. - Huawei E303s-81W 
23. - Huawei E3131s-1A 
24. - Huawei E3131s-1EW
25. - Huawei E3131s-2A 
26. - Huawei E3131s-2EW
27. - Huawei E3131s-3EW 
28. - Huawei E3131s-65A
29. - Huawei E3131s-65EW 
30. - Huawei E3131s-6A 
31. - Huawei E3131s-6EW
32. - Huawei E352s-1 
33. - Huawei E352s-5
34. - Huawei E352s-56
35. - Huawei E352s-6 
36. - Huawei E353s-1A
37. - Huawei E353s-1B
38. - Huawei E353s-1H
39. - Huawei E353s-21A 
40. - Huawei E353s-2A
41. - Huawei E353s-2H
42. - Huawei E353s-3A
43. - Huawei E353s-65A 
44. - Huawei E353s-6A
45. - Huawei E353s-6H
46. - Huawei E353s-81A 
47. - Huawei E353Ws-2H 
48. - Huawei E355s-1A
49. - Huawei E355s-2A
50. - Huawei E355s-3A
51. - Huawei E355s-65A 
52. - Huawei E355s-6A
53. - Huawei E357s-2A
54. - Huawei K3772G
55. - Huawei K3773 
56. - Huawei K3806[21M]
57. - Huawei E3121
58. - Huawei 320S   HUAWEI Routers: *[ Read Unlock Code ]
[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]
[ Write ISO Dashboard ]
[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]
[ IMEI REPAIR ]* 
01.- Huawei E5830
02.- Huawei E5832
03.- Huawei E5837
04.- Huawei E5837s
05.- Huawei E5838
06.- Huawei E58XX
07.- Huawei E585
08.- Huawei E586
09.- Huawei E587    VODAFONE: *[ Direct Unlock ]
[ Clear unlock code counter ]
[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]
[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]
[ Voice-Call Activation ]
[ IMEI REPAIR ]* 
01. - Vodafone K2540
02. - Vodafone K3250
03. - Vodafone K3512
04. - Vodafone K3515
05. - Vodafone K3520
06. - Vodafone K3565
07. - Vodafone K3715
08. - Vodafone E3735
09. - Vodafone K3520Z
10. - Vodafone K3565Z
11. - Vodafone K3571Z
12. - Vodafone K3765Z
13. - Vodafone K3570Z
14. - Vodafone K3765 Customized Firmware 11.126.03.10.37 Vdf Egypt
14. - Vodafone K3772G 
15. - Vodafone K3773
16. - Vodafone K3806       CDMA: *[ SPC Reader / Unlocker by autoanalyse methode ]
[ Read NVM / Write NVM ]
[ WiFi Password Read ] 
[ Write FIRMWARE / Repair hald-dead WITHOUT JTAG ]
[ ESN REPAIR / MEID REPAIR ]* 
01. - Novatel - U760 SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade/Repair halfdead Without Jtag
02. - Novatel - U720 SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade/Repair halfdead Without Jtag
03. - Novatel - U727 SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade/Repair halfdead Without Jtag
04. - Novatel - EX720 SPC
05. - Novatel - MiFi 4082 SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade
06. - Novatel - MiFi 4510 SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade/WiFi password Unlock
07. - Novatel - MiFi 4620 SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade/WiFi password Unlock
08. - Novatel - USB551    SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade/WiFi password Unlock
09. - Cmotech - U680 SPC
10. - Vertex Wireless - VW240 SPC
11. - Novatel - MiFi 2200 SPC/ESN/Flashing/Downgrade/Repair halfdead Without Jtag + WiFi password Unlock
12. - Cmotech - U301 4G SPC
13. - Cmotech - U300 4G SPC 
14. - Pantech - UM175 SPC 
15. - Pantech - UM185 SPC 
16. - Pantech - UMW190 SPC 
17. - Pantech - UML290 SPC 
18. - Cricket - A600 SPC 
19. - Cricket - A605 SPC 
20. - Sierra - U595 SPC 
21. - Sierra - U597 SPC 
22. - Sierra - U598 SPC 
23. - Sierra - U250 4G SPC 
24. - Franklin - U600 4G SPC 
25. - Ustarcom - UM100c SPC 
26. - Huawei - EC5805 SPC / Min-Unlock
27. - Huawei - FT2260VW SPC  / Min-Unlock
28. - Huawei - EC122 SPC / Min-Unlock / Flashing 
29. - Huawei - EC1260 SPC  / Min-Unlock / Flashing
30. - Huawei - EC1261 SPC  / Min-Unlock / Flashing
31. - Huawei - EC150 SPC  / Min-Unlock / Flashing
32. - Huawei - EC156 SPC  / Min-Unlock / Flashing
33. - Huawei - EC167 SPC  / Min-Unlock / Flashing
34. - Huawei - EC168 SPC / Min-Unlock / Flashing 
35. - Huawei - EC169 SPC / Min-Unlock / Flashing 
36. - Huawei - EC176 SPC / Min-Unlock / Flashing 
37. - Huawei - EC178 SPC / Min-Unlock / Flashing 
38. - Huawei - EC226 SPC  / Min-Unlock / Flashing
39. - Huawei - EC306 SPC  / Min-Unlock / Flashing
40. - Huawei - EC367 SPC  / Min-Unlock / Flashing
41. - Huawei - EC325 SPC / Min-Unlock / Flashing          You read this big features list and ask, what we make a world first ?   *- Totaly World first added next : 
 [ Full Support for QUALCOMM, ICERA, HISILICON CPU] 
 [ Autoanalyse ZTE / Huawei / Sierra / Novatel Security for unlock ] 
 [ Flashing / Repair half dead WITHOUT JTAG / Downgrade / Upgrade / Rebrand ] 
 [ Easy Unlocking modems with UNKNOWN Firmware by Downgrade flash ] 
 [ Smart SPC reader in CDMA and Auto-Unlock ] 
 [ WiFi Password Read/Clear in some ROUTERS ] 
 [ Repair NETWORK / Lock Status / SPC / ESN / IMEI ] 
 And main!
 TOTALY WORLD FIRST AND WORLD ONE SOFTWARE IN THE EARTH WHO CAN:
- UNLOCK MODEMS CREATED IN FUTURE BY DOWNGRADE FIRMWARE EXISTING TODAY !  
All Simple ,  if you get modem with unknown firmware then write known from support and unlock  
 * * * No ONE OTHER TOOL HAVE FULL ALTERNATIVE ! Only Mkey can SUPPOTRT ALL FEATURES ! * * **        *B.R.  Mkey - Modem Unlock Key 2013(c)*

----------


## wara9a1

اين الرابط وشكرا

----------

